# laina hamiro



## pablosfon

Hi, 
I am a little confused, what would be the best translation for "On joo, laina hamiro, kun omat ovat siellä teidän tykönä hoidossa"?
Thank you!


----------



## DrWatson

_Laina_ means "borrowed" or "loan", _hamiro_ is not any Finnish word that I know of.


----------



## fennofiili

DrWatson said:


> _Laina_ means "borrowed" or "loan"



As such, “laina” means “loan”, but in this context, “laina hamiro” sounds like a common misspelling of “lainahamiro”, and as the first part of a closed compound, “laina” can mean anything related to a loan, and specifically “borrowed”.



> _hamiro_ is not any Finnish word that I know of.



It’s unknown to me, too. It might be a trade name – perhaps misspelled. “Hamira” appears to be a trade name of some clothes.


----------



## pablosfon

Indeed it was "lainahamiro" the right spelling. I have the impression it is related to teddy bear,,,, can it be?
And what abiut the translation of the hole sentence, what does it means?


----------



## Spongiformi

pablosfon said:


> "On joo, laina hamiro, kun omat ovat siellä teidän tykönä hoidossa"?



Yeah, it's a borrowed hamiro because my own are at your place for caretaking (or treatment?).

So, the sentence is an answer to a question and indicates that the person borrowed one of these Hamiro teddy bears because their own teddy bears are elsewhere. As you can see, the sentence made little sense before you gave the additional information, especially considering the nature of this Hamiro.

Technically "kun" means "when", but it would look even less natural in English, I'd say.


----------

